# L E D Light



## junk iron (Dec 1, 2016)

I been looking for an affordable light for my mill and today I was at Lowes hardware and found this for 26 dollars,it's 10 watt 120 or 12 volt , I just hang it on mill.


----------



## junk iron (Feb 11, 2017)

Found a better led light at Lowes again!witha a few mods on mill I think it going to be a great light


----------



## junk iron (Feb 11, 2017)

2
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Around  twenty dollars with the clamp type.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a similar clamp on light from Lowes, and I have one on the mill and one on the lathe, plus a free standing one on the desk here. So far so good.


----------



## silence dogood (Feb 12, 2017)

I got the same lamps from Lowes, and they are great.  Except for $10 apiece.  The reason, they were an ugly green and apparently would not sell.  Just meant that I was able to keep more green in my pocket.


----------

